# Pelvic floor dysenergia/anismus-What helps?



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am pretty convinced that Pelvic floor dysenergia/anismus is my sole issue as Sitz marker tests have shown normal transit times. I do not have a problem with amount of stool that I evacuate daily, but I do struggle to have a bowel movement. It takes over an hour daily of sitting to get everything out.

I am wondering if anyone with this issue can share what has helped them. I am desperate for a solution as it makes getting to work in the mornings so difficult.

I have tried physical therapy and biofeedback but experienced no positive results.

I am also curious as to who develops this disorder. I have read that more anxious people are susceptible to pfd as are some people who have been sexually abused.

Here is a list of what has helped me. Still, no solution, but these things do help a bit. Without them, I do not think I'd be going to the bathroom daily.

magnesium in pill form

mag. citrate liquid (when nothing else works-couple times a month)

Chinese tea called Ultra Slim Tea (senna free)

Triphala

Lots of ground flax

Buspar (not sure if this is helping, but it's not hurting)

Vitamin C (not sure if this is helping, but it's not hurting)

Prunes at night


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Nicole

i've posted this before--don't mean to be repetitive--but just in case you didn't see it. and of course maybe your PT covered this when you went to your biofeedback training.

anyway--i found this website really helpful especially with the breathing, pushing without straining and the relaxing the back passage sections.

http://www.constipationadvice.co.uk/achieving_inner_health/practical_tips.php

i have really found it helpful to breathe out and gently push out my abdomen. i hold my hand on the right side of my belly and push out against it.

good luck..i do hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

About the only thing I have seen other than the physical therapy/biofeedback route for things being too tight down there and not relaxing is Botox injections. Not sure if appropriate for your situation, but it may be worth having that discussion with someone that regularly does that kind of treatment.

While it isn't permanent, for awhile the botox would keep some of the muscles from tightening up.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I have mentioned Botox to my doctor, but she will not give it to me. I am seeing another GI soon and will mention it again. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know how specialized this treatment is, but I would think you would want someone that does this as a regular part of their practice, not someone who is doing it for the first time on you.

If the new GI doesn't do it/won't do it see if they know of a person who does they can refer you to. Unless of course if they can say why you cannot be a candidate for that kind of treatment. It may or may not be appropriate for your particular issue.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Nicole,

I wonder why your doctor refused the Botox- but not surprised if they did so without giving any explanation. I suppose it could be that they had no experience with it so they just didn't want to discuss it. I haven't mentioned it to any doctor yet but I have spoken about it to my massage and physical therapist. My massage therapist said that she wouldn't want an injection down there. What I would worry about is if it worked TOO well and caused incontinence and maybe more passage of gas as well. And then I'd be stuck with it until it wore off. I have not read of any first-hand experiences from anyone who has had it done. And I definitely would want it done by a Dr. who had previous experience with it.

I'm supposed to go back to Mayo for an unrelated issue in February- an indeterminate pulmonary nodule. It sounds like I will report back to gastroenterology so am hoping I will be given a chance to discuss my gastro/pelvic floor issues and tell them about my insurance not covering their physical therapy You'd really think that a place like that would have more options- especially since even they admit that the therapy works for 70% of patients- so what about the other 30%?. I'd also like to ask them why I keep reading in my medical reports that the rectocele that showed on a defecography test a few years ago keep saying that the rectocele is resolved when it sure doesn't feel like it. Maybe I'll ask them to repeat the test even though I know it will cost me quite a few $$$. I can't remember if you've ever mentioned having the defecography test.

Have you looked up Dr. Halpert yet? It sounds like she may work at 2 or 3 different locations in Massachusetts.


----------



## kenbkb (May 21, 2011)

My PT tells me it is all about LOWERING THE PELVIC FLOOR. Biofeedback is not as effective. Her name is Rhonda Kotarinos. Google Dr Fitzgerald and Rhonda Kotarinos on REHABBING THE SHORTENED PELVIC FLOOR.

Apparently it is tightened up and needs to be "dropped" through exercise and PT.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Airplane-I haven't yet looked up Dr. Halpert. My GP is reluctant to give me too many referrals. She says my first step is a new GI who she thinks is fantastic. I see her in January. The surgeon that my former GI recommended is doing a manometry and pelvic MRI soon. She is trying to determine why I have so little feeling in the anal/rectal area.

This is all pretty complicated as I had some pretty complicated biliary surgery when I was 14 years old (24 years ago). I had a cyst the size of a grapefruit removed from my bile ducts and had reconstructive surgery. I sometimes wonder if this may also be the cause of my difficulties but have been told over and over that there is no connection.

I'll update as I find out more. I will certainly mention Dr. Halpert to my GP if the doctor she is referring me to does not work out.


----------

